# shoulder dystocia



## gemmaplustwo

Anyone had this befor then go on to have a streight forward delivery next time??i had it with my second, this time they are monitoring babys size to try reduce the risk again...but now im so close im nervous, they offerd me a planned section and i turned it down, wondering if i did the right thing :-\


----------



## maybebaby3

No advice but hope you get the birth you want! Xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Not me, but my sister had it with her last one, but not her first. She is 29 weeks with her third now and is being monitored with growth scans from 32 weeks and will be induced a little earlier if it looks like baby is getting big. She had the opposite to you though, they want to try and avoid a section if possible and would like to see her deliver vaginally with a not too large baby instead :)


----------



## lozzy21

I had it with my first, 50% of babys with SD are average weight or small for their size so there is a lot more at play than just babys size. Have you looked at how to reduce the risks of it happening again. Minimal intervention ie no drips, no constant monitoring and being upright can help. When it comes to pushing the best position to be in is squatting or on all fours and what ever you do stay off your back.


----------



## gemmaplustwo

Thanx ladie, well tbh i think.its more to do with me having a small pelvis as my babies werent really big
my second who i had the SD with was 8lb2oz, so not sure actually how helpful the monitoring her weight is, except maybe they wont let me got too much over...i plan on an active birth...well i want to use the pool for labour, then try all fours for delivery...but with my first i tried allsorts of positions like squatting,standing and mw in the end said partially sitting was working best for me...so thats the position i used for second(plus after 30hours labour i was exhausted) but i am planning different positions again this time...if my SPD will allow anyhow :-\ x


----------



## justkitty

My sister had an amazing birth with her second after dystocia with her first. She fretted all pregnancy but was happy she didn't have an elective


----------



## lozzy21

Its not so much the position for labour thats important but the position for the birth. You want something thats going to give your pelvis the most room to open


----------



## aimee-lou

I had a partial SD with my first (led to an Erb's Palsy) and then a very smooth delivery with only a very minor sticky moment with his shoulders got wedged actually in my vaginal opening. Midwife was able to get him out without me tearing :thumbup: They knew about Earl and they were in high alert. 

There was a lady on here, screen name aliss, she had a full SD with her first then went on to have a partial with her second but she opted for a home birth with her second and it went very smoothly and even though she did get transfered she was able to give birth without much intervention and just a bit of repositioning. She would probably be the best person to speak to.


----------



## Tacey

I've not had another since, so can't help with that, but Arthur was born at home, and it was a very peaceful experience, despite the SD. It took 7 minutes from his head being born to the rest of him following. The midwives helped me shift into various positions. In the end it was a modified form of McRoberts (lying back with knees up to my stomach) that popped him out. 

As far as I'm aware, allowing baby to come in their own time helps reduce the chance of SD. Induction, forceps, ventouse (although obviously, they may be needed) and directed or purple pushing can all increase the likelihood of SD. 

Good luck! I hope it doesn't occur for you again!


----------



## gemmaplustwo

Thanx ladies, well saw my consultant tuesday and he said the registra will be on alert when im in,i have an induction date for 8th but hoping and praying i go into labour befor then x


----------



## rubberducky88

Just wanted to say good luck.
I found out yesterday I'm pregnant with my 2nd and I had a horrendous SD birth with my first which led to him bein in neonatal & being transferred to a diff hospital for cooling treatment :( so I'm terrified!!
MacRobert procedure wouldn't dislodge him so in the end he was just yanked out by his neck by a passing consultant :(

I think a lot of blame has to be put on my midwife, she topped up my epidural too close to the end so I couldn't feel my contractions, she forced me to stay on my back as well when I was begging to get on all 4s.

This time I'm gonna push for an active labour and stick to my guns and try not to have an epidural!!

Hope your birth goes well hun xx


----------



## LockandKey

no advice really, just wanted to say good luck, and know how you are feeling :( DD had a particularly bad shoulder dystoica during her birth that resulted in 4 weeks of bf trouble and 5 months of physical therapy, it was a nightmare that I'd rather not relive again :nope:

Also thought about trying a different position this time, maybe all fours or squatting may help avoid similar previous complications. Good luck!


----------



## andyjewell

I had SD with my 4th baby(born 18 days ago). He was 12lb 10oz though! I was in a good birthing position but that obviously didn't help in this case. I won't be having any more kids though. If i did accidently get pregnant then i'd be very dubious about having another natural birth. The pain of getting him unstuck was horrific.


----------



## aliss

I've had two.

The 1st was an induction & awful (collarbone break). The 2nd was a home birth but minor - I was transferred after 1 hour pushing (a sign of dystocia) and the actual birth was in the hospital about 45 minutes after arrival. Being free & mobile at home was amazing. I'm not tempting it for a 3rd time though. I'm glad I refused the section. No injuries, no tears, baby was fine. He was only 8lb 6oz.


----------



## Guppy051708

I did NOT have it with my first, but i DID have it with my second. It was only mild though.
My first was posterior though, so im guessing i have some sort of anatomical issue. Im wondering how the next one will fair, but honestly im just going to approach it like i never had it before, and if i have it again i know i have experienced MWs there to help, much like they did last time and they did a fantastic job. I still feel safe.


----------



## gemmaplustwo

Just realised I never updated this! 8months later lol
well after all the worry, I had a very quick and easy streightforward birth. 1.5hours long :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Excellent! 
Congrats!


----------



## Guppy051708

I figured i would update As well. 
Everything went great. No shoulder dyscotia or anything. Delievery was fast and baby oresented normally. No issues whatsoever :flower:





Guppy051708 said:


> I did NOT have it with my first, but i DID have it with my second. It was only mild though.
> My first was posterior though, so im guessing i have some sort of anatomical issue. Im wondering how the next one will fair, but honestly im just going to approach it like i never had it before, and if i have it again i know i have experienced MWs there to help, much like they did last time and they did a fantastic job. I still feel safe.


----------



## rubberducky88

Thank you so much for the updates! My due date is in a week and this makes
Me positive :) xx


----------



## aliss

Congrats guppy and gemma!!!

I'm another one who had the 2nd problem-free (mostly, it was loooong but not a scratch!). Good luck rubberducky, you'll do great!


----------



## rubberducky88

Thank you Aliss! I'll be sure to update. I found it so difficult finding real stories to help me in my decision so hopefully a thread like this will be helpful to others :) x


----------



## rubberducky88

Time for me to share my story!!

Have birth yesterday morning at 11.17am to my beautiful pink bundle Sienna May.

My birth could not have gone better or been so different from my sons!! Contractions began as I woke at 6am.. I managed to walk and breathe through them all morning with ease. My waters went at 10.30am and it started getting very intense so we came to the hospital.
They examined me in triage and I was already 7cm. By the time they had wheeled me down to labour ward I was begging for an epidural even though I had told myself I wouldn't have one.
They got me in a hospital gown ready and I managed to crawl onto the bed.
There was no time, I needed to push!!
I didn't have even gas and air.
Everyone was so shocked at how quick it was - within 5/6 pushes she was out!!!

Unbelievable how 2 births can be so different!! Xx


----------



## aliss

OH YAY :) :) :) I am so happy for you!! Isn't it the most wonderful feeling in the world? 

I also begged for an epidural when practically pushing :rofl: I guess nobody is rational at that stage of it. Congrats!! How big was she?


----------



## rubberducky88

aliss said:


> OH YAY :) :) :) I am so happy for you!! Isn't it the most wonderful feeling in the world?
> 
> I also begged for an epidural when practically pushing :rofl: I guess nobody is rational at that stage of it. Congrats!! How big was she?

Haha I thought I'd for sure still have a few hours to go, I said to
My OH "I'm sorry, I know I said I wouldn't have one but I NEED it!!!" Haha!

She was diddy, 7lb1oz :) xx


----------



## DrMum

Thanks everyone for this thread and congratulations those of you who both survived your SD and went on to have great births!! 

I met with my OB yesterday and am now trying to decide what to do. DS was 9lb10 and in a terrible position. I had a McRoberts then supra public pressure and eventually they wiggled him out. When that shoulder clunked down I thought my pelvis had broken! So my OB this time has said she is happy either way and has kind of left it up to me. She is happy to monitor growth and if need be induce a little early, or do a c section.
So now I don't know what to say....I know I have plenty of time -only 13 weeks now- but it's been on my mind since before I was even pregnant. Any thoughts or advice would be really welcome  thanks girls. Sounds a bit crazy maybe but I can't sleep worrying about making the wrong decision...


----------



## aliss

DrMum, I was in your position (pardon the pun) and my 2nd baby actually came out naturally 2 weeks late at only 8lbs 7oz ("Only" for those of us who have hard large 9lb'ers, LOL). I personally refused induction because it made it so much harder to properly deal with dystocia. I know she told you induction or C-section but you can also consider waiting it out if you are comfy with that.


----------



## DrMum

Thanks aliss. I see you're in Canada too  happy thanksgiving! Part of my worry with waiting it out is that we are quite remote and so if I did have a turkey sized baby and it all went wrong I would be so scared of the time to get to proper care. Oh gosh, I just don't, know...I was kind of ok until yesterday and now it all feels real and scary again! 

LOL though at your "only an 8lb-er!!!" I know what you mean!


----------



## aliss

DrMum said:


> Thanks aliss. I see you're in Canada too  happy thanksgiving! Part of my worry with waiting it out is that we are quite remote and so if I did have a turkey sized baby and it all went wrong I would be so scared of the time to get to proper care. Oh gosh, I just don't, know...I was kind of ok until yesterday and now it all feels real and scary again!
> 
> LOL though at your "only an 8lb-er!!!" I know what you mean!

That's okay I understand! :) Yes I'm in Montreal, but I only lived a 2 minute drive from a good hospital, I'm guessing you are in a much smaller town. I think I was scared right until he crowed, SD can really traumatize you!


----------

